# C-8 tour 2010 staring the-traveler



## the_traveler (Oct 23, 2010)

I figured that I'd bump this thread to finish the C-8 tour of 2010. (See posts toward the end.) Besides, I've got more trips planned, including one in under 2 weeks! I don't want to get behind!

 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The C-8 tour of 2010 is complete, staring the_traveler (and I guess I must include jackal in a staring role too) – with many co-stars and guest appearances. It is called that the C-8 tour, because using CHI as a center point, it is comprised of 2 circles NYP-ALB-CHI-CVS-WAS-NYP and CHI-STL-KCY-LAX-PDX-CHI – combined to form a figure 8! And being top heavy, it needed 2 legs to stand on!

As many other have included photos and/or videos in their reports, I will forego including any in mine.

Part 1 (of many).

jackal (Chris) flew from "home" in Alaska to JFK and then took a train to KIN (Kingston) and stayed at CTE (Chez Traveler East) overnight (in the Presidential Suite - or so I told him) to join the C-8 tour!

Wednesday 10/6

We took #66 from KIN to BOS (Boston) on 10/6. #66 was about 35 minutes late, and departed KIN just before 7 AM. It's consist was a P-42 (not a toaster or HHP), 2 deadheading cafes, 1 baggage car, a café/BC car and 4 coaches. It arrived in BOS at 7:57 AM – which was 37 minutes late.






Then, we marched up to the CA (Club Acela) to await #2163 at 11:15 AM. I had used my Select upgrade coupons to upgrade us to Acela First for our trip to NYP (New York). We were offered an option to take the 9:15 AM (upgraded), but we turned that down, as we decided that the lunch offering was better than the breakfast offering. Also, the BOS CA was more appealing to wait a couple extra hours in instead of the NYP CA.

#2163 departed on time at 11:15 AM. It zipped thru KIN @ 146 MPH (slow!



) about 12 noon! For lunch, I had the Thai chili mint salad with chicken! (It was good!



) #2163 First was full by NHV. It arrived on time into NYP at 2:45 PM.

We then marched into the CA at NYP, to await our departure on the LSL. We also met AlanB and his mom Grace, who were also going to STL (St Louis) via the LSL! #49 departed NYP on time @ 3:45 PM. We happened to have roomettes in the same sleeper, and joined Alan and Grace for dinner in the (real Heritage) diner. (What could be finer?



) There was only 1 stop between NYP and ALB (Albany). We departed ALB on time @7:05 PM, after 1 hour of waiting for the scheduled departure time.

Thursday 10/7

#49/449 arrived into CHI the following morning, and was wyed prior to our arrival into CHI (Chicago). (This was the first time – for me – in a very long time. Usually, I just pull into Union Station straight.) We arrived into CHI about 20 minutes late.

We then "followed the herd" to the ML (Metropolitan Lounge)



, where we had previously arrange to meet with others for a "pre-Gathering Gathering". Most others were arriving into CHI on the CL. Normally, the CL arrives about an hour prior to the LSL – but not today! (We joke that it was because the leader had to arrive before the rest of the gang – thus the LSL arrived first!



) Some others came in on other trains also.

As arranged about 15 of us (names withheld to protect the innocent



) had pizza from Giordano's (the unofficial pizza of AU). We proceeded to devour 6 pizzas we brought back to the ML!

#22/422 was using a detour route to run non-stop to STL, due to track work on the regular route. We had departed CHI on time, but then stopped on one of the switches at Union Station. Per my scanner, it was determined that we had broken an air hose. Because our train was blocking the exit of the CZ from CHI, we proceeded to the Amtrak Maintainence Facility for repairs.

This was the beginning of our losing time on the detour route! We departed at 2:30 PM, after the repairs were completed. 

As it happened (unplanned), Chris and I were placed in the trans-dorm, and had our room directly across from Alan and Grace. This was my first experience in the trans-dorm.

After departing at 2:30, we followed the Cardinal's route for a while. About 3:15, we stopped to pick up a UP pilot for our routing on the detour route. We finally started underway again at 4:10. (Not in a co-starring role – but we passed thru MikeFromCrete's town – Crete – at 4:30!) We were put in the hole for a UP freight for over 15 minutes once on the detour route. A crew change occurred at 7:10.

#22/422 finally arrived STL about 11 PM – *over 3 ½ hours late*!





We then proceeded to Party Central (aka the Hilton) for the stay in STL! (Many others of the gang also chose to stay at the Hilton!)

The next parts will include the Gathering and the *LOOOONNNNG* trip home!



 (To be continued!)


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 12, 2010)

C-8 tour (part 2) - the Gathering

Friday 10/8

This was supposed to be the first "real" day of the Gathering. While slinging my carry on shoulder bag over my shoulder when getting off the TE, I knocked off my glasses - and popped out the right lens!



 I also had my (prescription) sunglasses with me, so I skipped the trip to the Challenger and went to Lenscrafters to have them put back in correctly. (I put them back in, but it wasn't tight.)

Besides, I had ridden behind, and saw UP3985 up close, about 15 years before.

While walking to the Metrolink stop, I mis-judged the location of the curb, and fell. This fall knocked the lens of my sunglasses out also.



 When I reached out to pick up the lens, I felt (and saw) blood dripping on my arm! The fall (and hitting the payment) caused me to receive cuts on my forehead above my right eye!

I made my way (on my own) to a ledge near the corner, and applied direct pressure – using napkins I had in my pocket. An off-duty EMT happened by and assisted me.



 With my permission, he called for an on duty EMT to treat me.

The fall occurred about 8:15AM. Due to my future travels (for the next week), the EMT recommended I obtain stitches. I agreed.

I rode in an ambulance to St Louis University Hospital. I then entered the ER about 9 AM. By 10:50 AM, I received 5 stitches, and was released. I asked where I could get my glasses repaired, and they directed me to a clinic a few blocks away. I walked there, got them repaired (at no charge) and left.





However, on my exit, I turned the wrong direction. I walked several blocks before I asked, and was told that the Metrolink station was "*WAY*" down – the other direction!



 So I turned around and walked all the way. (Because I did not buy a day pass and did not have exact change, I could not take a bus.)

Due to my "morning adventure", I missed joining the gang at the Challenger and the Arch. However, I met the gang for lunch at (the original) Union Station! Then it was time for some Metrolink riding out to the end of the line in IL and to the STL airport. Due to my (slight) injury, I left the group at the airport and headed back to the hotel to rest.

Later that night, I joined the group for dinner at the Old Spaghetti Factory. After dinner, Eric, Betty, Bill (IIRC) and I rode a horse drawn cart back to the Hilton.





Saturday 10/9

I joined the group on the trip to KCY on the MORR. The QT at STL would not accept my card for some reason, so I got my ticket from the agent. Due to my late boarding, the agent did not require asking for ID. (Being part of that "crazy" group probably helped also!



)

Most of the train departed at Hermann, MO – where there was an Octoberfest that weekend.

#311 arrived KCY about 2 PM. The temperature was 84 and sunny. We had ordered BBQ to eat on the way back. A few of the group went to pick it up, while the rest of us stayed at Union Station. A group photo (or 2 or 6 or 10) was taken in front of the old Harvey House.

#312 had an on time departure at 4 PM. We ate BBQ on the train. We learned 2 things:

1) BBQ does not travel well at all.

2) We were shorted a few sandwiches

When #312 arrived back in Hermann, a large group reboarded – after a day of "imbiding". I did see a sign on the train that said that "Police have been provided with train schedules and were requested to have officers on each platform." We arrived STL at 9 PM.

Sunday 10/10

I took the day off from doing anything, and slept in. One thing I did do is I rode Metrolink out to the airport to get some food. On the way back, I was "proofed"



 to verify my ticket. I had a "reduced fare" ticket, because having Medicare qualifies in other cities (like PDX) but not in STL. Instead of giving me a ticket, they let me get off at the next station and buy a full fare ticket. (The next station was the one I was getting off at anyway!



)

Next in Part 3 is the start of the KWD-CBS loophole!


----------



## AlanB (Nov 12, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> While walking to the Metrolink stop, I mis-judged the location of the curb, and fell. This fall knocked the lens of my sunglasses out also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave,

Didn't anyone ever tell you that self-abuse is not a job requirement. 

It's also not a requirement for AU membership or to attend the Gatherings. :lol:

Seriously though, I'm thankful that you weren't badly hurt and that someone did come along to help you out!


----------



## Misty. (Nov 12, 2010)

I find it... somewhat interesting that two people attending The Gathering had falls within about an hour and a half of each other. :blink: Glad it wasn't as severe as it could have been though.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 13, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Didn't anyone ever tell you that self-abuse is not a job requirement.
> 
> It's also not a requirement for AU membership or to attend the Gatherings. :lol:


It's not?





I was told that if I didn't bring CHOW-DAH again, I'd be hurt!



And I didn't meet anyone named Guido, so I took it upon myself!


----------



## pennyk (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I, too, am happy that you were able to "walk away" from your fall. I am really impressed that you were in and out of an ER in time to meet us for lunch.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 13, 2010)

As a bit player in this never ending saga, want to say that I always enjoy Dave's trip reports, look forward to the next episode of this highly rated series, glad you made such a quick recovery and were able to join we peons for activities so quick your Majesty! (will this fawning get me into the Penthouse suite or a free stay at one of the ChezTravelers, East or West? :lol: (One of the last of the loophole trips also, we all miss those for sure!  ) Jim


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 13, 2010)

The C-8 tour (part 3) - the beginning of the loophole

Monday 10/11

Due to lateness of the MORR in previous days, it was decided to switch to the morning MORR. (We had previously planned to take the afternoon MORR.)

Met hessjm (Jim) and Bill (or I think Phil – I can't read my notes



), who were also taking the loophole trip. Also met Ozark Southern and his wife on the MORR. (It seems I was on it 2 days earlier – but everything is a blur when I travel!



) 

Being that I was in an AGR award, I rode BC on the MORR. Even though my BC ticket was from KWD, they allowed me to sit on BC for the 16 miles from STL to KWD! BC used the 2x1 AFI café/BC car! The remainder of the train was 4 Horizon coaches.

We arrived KCY on time at 2PM. I forget exactly where, but we said goodbye to Ozark Southern and his wife. That left the 4 Amigos to tackle KC!

We rented a car from the hotel across the street from the station (Westin?



) for the 9 hour layover and drove to Oklahoma Joe's BBQ in Kansas City, KS (which is next to Kansas City, MO). At lunch, we had some (KC brewed) beer with our BBQ. After lunch we did some essential shopping (beer for the trip – there were 4 of us, so we got a 12 pack)!





We also went to Walmart to get a small cooler for the beer. The only one they had was to small for all 12 bottles. So later we stopped at Target and found a larger cooler. We also bought some snacks to munch on. (Just what we needed - more food.



 We had sleepers throughout the rest of the trip!)

When we drove back, we saw that UP3985 (the same one in STL) was at the KCY station on display! Thus, even through I missed seeing it in STL, I got to see it in KCY!

We returned the car about 9 PM and awaited our 10:50 PM departure. #3 actually departed at 11:05 PM – 15 minutes late.

Tuesday 10/12

As has been said by many, the tracks thru KS overnight are rough!



 Others who I was seated with at breakfast also commented on the rough track.

We passed #4 at Golita, NM. This is the usual place for the meet, as most of the remaining track in the area is single track.

We arrived in ABQ at 4:05 PM or 10 minutes down. However due to the built-in padding, we departed ABQ on time at 4:45 PM. #3 crossed the Continental Divide at about 7,200' in NM at 6:45 PM!

We chose to have dinner at 7 PM. Our tablemates were a couple from Burbank, CA who actually knew jackal's uncle! (Small world!



)

#3 hit some 90 MPH stretches in NM and AZ!

Wednesday 10/13

Arrived LAX at 7:30 – or 45 minutes *EARLY*



!

The 3 Amigos went over to Philippe's to get some "food" to last us until lunch. The 4th Amigo (me) stayed at LAX with all the bags.

Coming attractions include the CS and a few surprises!


----------



## pennyk (Nov 13, 2010)

Great report, again. I am looking forward to hearing about the surprises.

I am also curious whether KC bar-b-que tastes better with KC brewed beer?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 13, 2010)

pennyk said:


> I am also curious whether KC bar-b-que tastes better with KC brewed beer?


You mean there was BBQ also?



Somehow I don't remember it - but it was in the notes!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 13, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I am also curious whether KC bar-b-que tastes better with KC brewed beer?
> ...


Are you sure they havent banned you from Phillipes Dave, perhaps something to do with too much Beer? :lol: (And your last loophole trip was my first, wish Id had the points or $$ to do it again but this guy up in RI via PDX has all the money and is too cheap to buy his friends tickets and sleepers for the journey! :giggle: ) Looking forward to the rest of the Never ending Journey on Amtrak! Jim


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 13, 2010)

Because of popular request (well at least 1



) - here is part 5!

Wednesday 10/13 (Continued)

We went to the Traxx Loungeto get the free coffee and juice – and to have our tickets collected. We then went to the track even before it was announced. (Hint: There's a *BIG* sign bythe track that says ("Coast Starlight"!



)

When we boarded #14, we got our *first surprise* of the trip! There was *NO* PPC!



 A 2nd SSL was added as the First Class Lounge. (At least it wasn't a CCC!



)

Departure from LAX was delayed 50 minutes, due to a broken water line in the diner. We finally departed at 11:05 AM.

*Surprise #2* was that we had no choice of lunch in the "PPC" (aka SSL) – even through there were only (at most) 9 roomettes and 4 bedrooms before us. (We were in the 30 car!)

The LSA from the Dining Car was Tiara, who did absolutely nothing to help us out. The LSA from the "PPC" was Valenian, who did everything he could to help us. He even "set aside" 4 salads for our lunches, and said to come whenever we wanted!

*The 3**rd** surprise *was during the wine and "cheese" tasting! They did not load any cheese, but to make up for it (somewhat) they had 5 pours – instead of the usual 4!

The strange part of this was that (I forget which – either lunch or dinner) I had a meal with cheese on the side! But the explanation given was they could not keep cheese due to the dining car problem!

Thursday 10/14

I awoke early and found we were way down in time! But it let me see Mt Shasta in daylight! By the time we got to KFS, we were almost 1 hour 20 minutes late. But *surprise #4* was a great surprise! No bus bridge to PSC!





We got our tickets later that afternoon for the 2nd wine tasting, and then went to the dining car to have lunch. Then they threw *surprise #5* on us! Due to the lateness of the CS, all those connecting to the EB would be bus-tituted from EUG to PDX!

The problem was we had just ordered lunch and it had not yet come! When it did come, I got it to go. (Luckily I had ordered a burger.) So I had my burger on the bus. (No easy task!



)

The bus arrived PDX at 4:50 PM. I walked from the bus at the front of Union Station, thru the station and right on the EB! It departed at 5 PM.

(BTW: The CS, making all it's usual stops, did not arrive PDX until after IIRC 5:45 PM)

Next: The EB.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Dave, for filling us in on the surprises. Hopefully, there were no bad suprises on the Empire Builder.

As always, great report.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 13, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> When we boarded #14, we got our *first surprise* of the trip! There was *NO* PPC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While the Sightseer was better for you in terms of being able to see the scenery, the CCC would have been better for you in terms of serving the meals that one would normally have in the PPC.

So it's kind of a mixed bag when Amtrak needs to subsditute for a PPC.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 14, 2010)

AlanB said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > When we boarded #14, we got our *first surprise* of the trip! There was *NO* PPC!
> ...


They actually served the meals, and had the bar at the cafe counter and at the tables, downstairs!


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 14, 2010)

A short Part 5 of the C-8 tour!

Thursday 10/14 (Continued)

All 4 of us were in the same sleeper car from PDX to CHI. This was the 1st time we got the same sleeper! Who'd have thunk it?



 (There's only 1 sleeper from PDX!



)

After departing PDX, we followed the Columbia River, but it grew dark fast. Per my GPS, the river is called the Columbia River on the Oregon side of the border. On the Washington side of the line, it said "Lake Umatila! (This was shown in many locations – side by side!)

Friday 10/15

When we went to the dining car for breakfast (there is no dining car on the PDX section), the LSA Ana remembered me from (I think) my last trip on the EB – in May 2010!



(I travel too much!



) All during the day, we were between 30 minutes and 1 hour late.

Saturday 10/16

During the night in ND, the tracks were rough. This is one of the few places that have jointed rails (with the "clickity-clack" sound) and not CWR.

Arrived MSP about 8:20 AM or 1 hour 15 minutes late. Due to extra padding, we departed "only" 49 minuteslate!

We arrived at La Crosse, WI at 11:29 AM. We were joined by another Chris (diesteldorf) who joined the C-8 tour and was doing a point run to CHI! jackal & I had lunch with diesteldorf.

Even after CBS, we were allowed to occupy our bedroom to CHI!





Because we were out of our time slot, and METRA controls the tracks south of MKE, we got behind a *SLOW* METRA commuter train! The EB did not arrive into CHI until 4:50 PM.





We went to the Metropolitan Lounge to await the 5:15 pre boarding of #50! We said goodbye to the other Amigos on the trip.





Next, the Cardinal and beyond. There's "only" 6 more trains to go - but I promise I'll combine them, so there won't be 6 more parts!



(Besides I'm to lazy to write 6 more parts!



)


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 21, 2011)

Saturday 10/16

Pre-boarded #50 @ 5:15 PM

Consist of #50 was 1 P-42, baggage car, 1 sleeper (switched to front), diner-lite, 3 AFII's and 2 horizon coaches. The 2 horizon coaches were removed @ IND.

I had thought that with the sleeper in the front, that the sleeper would be turned so that the H-Room was adjacent to the diner-line. Luckily I was wrong, because I had booked Roomette 1 (before the change) and it was on the "right" side for Gorge viewing!

SCA Michael (who also helped in the diner-lite) remembered us from the LSL the previous week (which he also worked)!

#50 departed OT at 5:45 PM.

Dinner was "whenever you want to go before closing". (No reservations.)

Sunday 10/17

New River Gorge about 9:30 AM.

We passed #51 in eastern WV about 2:40 PM.

Arrived WAS @ 7:16 PM.

We waited in the CA until they kicked us out (closing time) at 9:30 PM.

Our connecting train was at 3:15 AM. After being kicked out of the CA, we waited in the main waiting area.

We decided to ride the METRO from 11 PM to 12:30 AM to stay awake.

Monday 10/18

Boarded #190 @ 3 AM for the 3:15 AM departure. Left WAS OT.

Arrived NYP OT @ 6:40 AM. (Caught a little sleep on #190.)

We proceeded to the CA to wait for our 8:15 AM departure of #69.

We boarded #69 at 8:05 AM. It was not announced in the CA, I just happened to see it listed as "Boarding"!

#69 departed OT @ 8:15 AM

We arrived in ALB @ 11 AM. The P-32 was removed and a P-42 and the Great Dome was added to #69.

We also met fellow AU'ers jim55 and his wife at ALB. They were also riding the Great Dome!

Departed ALB @ 11:25 AM (25 minutes late).

They did not open the Dome until they collected all the ticket from ALB. But we had the front row, and pounced as soon as they unlocked the door! We were the first one's up in the Dome!

Got to FED (my old stomping grounds) at 12:47 PM.

Passed #68 just north of Westport about 3 PM.

We arrived in PLB @ 3:40 PM – about 25 minutes late. (Hey – more time in the dome!)

We had arranged to stay at the Best Western specifically due to them offering a shuttle to and from the station. Upon arrival, we called for the shuttle and they came!

I had not been to PLB since the 1970's and 1980's – when my sister went to college there.

We ate dinner at the Ground Round, adjacent to the BW. It was too cold to go anywhere else. It was in the 20's, and we were not dressed for it!

Tuesday 10/19

We caught the shuttle back from the hotel to the station.

Jackal discovered that he had left his tickets (including his return ticket) in the seat back on Monday's train! He called Amtrak and was told they clean the train overnight in Montreal overnight. Thus hope to find the tickets were slim to none!

Upon boarding, he found the tickets in the *SAME* seat back that he had the day before! So much for the cleaning that is to be done in Montreal!

Departed OT @ 12:35 PM, and we headed straight for the Great Dome!

Surprisingly, the Great Dome was not overfull either way. There were plenty of empty seats both ways.

One humorous thing that did occur was that on the return, there was a guide on board. However, having lived in that area for 34 years and having taken the Adirondack many times, I knew more about what he was describing than he did!

I was the "tour guide" for our group of 4 both on the way up and back.

#68 arrived in ALB at 5:10 PM – 30 minutes early. The P-42 and Dome was removed and replaced with a P-32 for the trip to NYP.

#68 departed ALB OT @ 6:05 and arrived in NYP a few minutes late @ 8:28 PM.

I waited in the "penalty box" for my next train to WAS. #177 departed OT @ 10:05 PM

Wednesday 10/20

#177 arrived WAS OT @ 1:35 AM. There I turned for my return to KIN.

#190 departed WAS OT at 3:15 AM. (It seems like I was on this train a few days before!



)

Arrived KIN @ 10:20 AM.


----------

